# Madison County Ducks Unlimited Banquet



## chuck71 (Dec 15, 2006)

Madison County Ducks Unlimited Chapter Banquet



March 10, 2012. Doors open at 5:30



Lake Choctaw Lodge



2874 Onieda Drive, London, Ohio



$50 SINGLE $75 COUPLE $20 GREENWING



$300 SPONSOR OR SPONSOR COUPLE



$1000 SPONSOR TABLE W/GUN



We are also having a pre-event raffle for $1000 pre-paid credit card. 1 ticket for $5 or 5 for $20.



If you are interested in coming or would like to buy raffle tickets feel free to PM me through OGF, or email me at [email protected].


----------

